# Artec Laura Hadar boards



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

dont know about her model on artec before she left but she rides for capita now ... she was rocking the space metal fantasy fk model the other day at brighton and ive also seen her on last years scaremaster...

tbh if youre looking at the artec cause its so cheap I say go for it .. cheapest ive seen online is 210 you cant really go wrong with that price ..even if you dont like it you could probably get half that back from a friend or craigslist


----------

